# Chase insulation prevent flu fires



## moniqueadams (Oct 12, 2013)

We moved into our house 13 years ago and replaced the woodstove. The chase is an external box attached to the house with pipe going up the middle of it. We have a chimney cleaner come two times a year and still have fires every year in that pipe that turns it an evil glowing red pipe in and out of the house. We have had it replaced. Our woodstove pipe has two 45 degree bends inside the house until the pipe leaves the wall of the house and runs approx 15-20 feet up. We can get a draw but we get horrid creosote buildup and the only other suggestion we have got is to insulate the existing chase around the pipe. Any suggestions on how to do that and what materials we would use???


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would seriously consider a rebuild or redesign of the flue first and foremost.

While keeping the fire contained and insulated from the structure is wise, it should be combined with a flue that doesn't tent to create build up.

In terms of the insulation materiel, rockwool or mineral wool (same thing) is your best. Roxul is a brand that is often used.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never heard of anyone having to insulate a stove pipe.
Just a guess because we have so little info but more often then not it because of an over sized pipe or an issue with the cap on the top.
What's the sweep have to say about it?


----------



## moniqueadams (Oct 12, 2013)

We did replace the pipe last year and the chimney sweep really is perplexed and says the only other thing he can think of is to insulate the pipe outside the house to create a better draw and keep the pipe warmer but also said he didn't know how to go about doing that.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Time for a new sweep.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

How large is the flue? Sounds like it is oversized for your stove.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

is this stove pipe ?


----------

